# bobcat and coyote trapping



## redbonehound (Feb 28, 2008)

what kind of trap do you use for coyotes and bob cat what works the best and what kind of bait


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

A #2 off-set would be a good choice. There are lots of commercial baits/lures, and urine you can buy. Some good brands would probably be: Carmen, Hawkbaker, Night Owl, Pete Rickard's, Leatherwood Creek by Hoosier Trapper Suply, RK's, and many more(anyone know any others?). Give some a try and find what works best for you. I don't trap bobcats, but I know eye appeal(feathers,bones,ect.) helps a lot. For yotes don't over do it on the lure/scent, they have exceptional noses, and can smell lure/scent long after you have applied it. Take some Q-tips and cut them in half, so all you have to do is dip it in the lure and place it on the dirt hole, on the backing, or whatever.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use #3coilsprings, if you want to use bait beavermeat is the best, I use wire cubbys alot and walk trew sets flags and a good lure work great!!


----------



## slodog (Apr 1, 2008)

i like 1.75's or #2's w/offset jaws. they just grab the paw area and tend to hold good.


----------



## lone gunman (Oct 21, 2007)

I catch a few cats here and there along with a few yotes and i find that the number 3s work the best...no throu out like you may get with the numberr 2 or less....and it is a hell of a strong trap that can take alot of yote abuse.
LONE


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

I like the #3s they come out of the frozen dirt alittle better I think,I dont set for cats until january, so frozen ground and snow storms keep me busy!!I use drags so the cats test the trap alot,once away from the set they calm down I have caught lots in #2salso but just like the3s better


----------

